# Internet

## fotografik12

Hi!

Mam problem z konfiguracją internetu, a nie rozumiem jak ustawic internet, muszę sam wszystko ustawić według tego:

http://img332.imageshack.us/my.php?image=skanuj6uz.jpg

tak więc co mam wpisać w hostname? host? czy mogę sobie coś wymyślić? co w domainname? i co w pliku net?!

Bardzo dziękuję za pomoc!

----------

## Gabrys

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=1

----------

## fotografik12

za bardzo mi nie pomogłeś, już to czytałem...

----------

## psycepa

to przeczytaj to jeszcze raz, a potem jeszcze raz, i jeszcze raz i tak do skutku az zrozumiesz, a jak nie zrozumiesz to wybierz inna dystrybucje bo widocznie jeszcze nie jestes gotowy na gentoo

----------

## Belliash

rm -rf /etc/ressolv.conf

echo "nameserver 217.144.192.2" >> /etc/resolv.conf

echo "nameserver 217.144.192.33" >> /etc/resolv.conf

rm -rf /etc/conf.d/net

echo "iface_eth0=\"217.144.216.85 netmask 255.255.255.0\"" >> /etc/conf.d/net

echo "gateway=\"eth0/217.144.216.1\""

rc-update add net.eth0 default

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

zakladam oczywiscie ze sieciowka przez ktora masz neta to eth0  :Wink: 

P.S. Konfiguracja po staremu.

Po nowemu wyglada to tak:

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.7 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.0.1" )

tylko zamien odpwiedni parametry, masz je napisane na kartce, ktorej skan podales.

Jesli to za trudne to faktycznie zmien distro. Moze najlepiej caly OS na Windowsa.

IMHO temat do kasacji.

----------

## fotografik12

po wpisaniu komendy rc-update add net.eth0 default wyświetla mi sie komunikat:

```
* runlevel start not found; skipping
```

ke?

----------

## BeteNoire

Pomyśl. Dodałeś coś do runlevela który nie istnieje.

----------

## fotografik12

jestem początkującym użytkownikiem gentoo, napisz jasno o co chodzi, nie mam karty wkompilowanej w jądrze czy coś innego?

----------

## kadu

masz dodane netmount do default run level??

----------

## fotografik12

nic takiego nie robiłem podczas instalacji..

----------

## kadu

moze sprobuj 

```
rc-update add netmount default
```

 a potem

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

----------

## Insenic

O ile się nie mylę net mount standardowo jest dodane do run-level'u. Przynajmniej ja nigdy nie dodawałem a  od kiedy mam gentoo od wtedy jest dodane. U mnie wystarczylo

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

----------

## Raku

 *kadu wrote:*   

> masz dodane netmount do default run level??

 

masz dodany mózg do głowy?*

netmount ma za zadanie montować zasoby po NFSie. Wytłumacz, jaki związek ma ten skrypt z konfiguracją internetu?

* Przepraszam wszystkich innych za wulgarność, ale z tym klientem inaczej się chyba nie da   :Embarassed: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Może niech autor wątku poda wyjście 

```
rc-update show

rc-update status
```

 *raku wrote:*   

>  *kadu wrote:*   masz dodane netmount do default run level?? 
> 
> masz dodany mózg do głowy?

 

Wybaczcie OT ale przeczytawszy to spadłem z krzesła   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Raku, mimo, że leshek aka kadu bywa uciążliwy zdobądź się na odrobinę cierpliwości, albo ignoruj jego posty  :Wink: 

----------

## fotografik12

już oki, internet jest, teraz muszę zemergizować gnome, chyba zdecyduje sie na pełne gnome, a nie light

----------

## tuniek

Może lepiej sobie odpuść ?  :Smile: 

/tak się czepiam  :Smile:  /

----------

## tomekb

 *fotografik12 wrote:*   

> teraz muszę zemergizować gnome, chyba zdecyduje sie na pełne gnome, a nie light

 

Ciekawe określenie, cóż język polskie daje duże pole do popisu  :Wink:  Tak nawiasem mówiąc lepiej niech wybierze pełne gnome, przynajmniej nie bedzie głupich pytań, że nie ma czegoś a czegoś, które w innych distro jest  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## psycepa

 *raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * Przepraszam wszystkich innych za wulgarność, ale z tym klientem inaczej się chyba nie da  

 

masz racje, nie da sie  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Raku

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Raku, mimo, że leshek aka kadu bywa uciążliwy zdobądź się na odrobinę cierpliwości, albo ignoruj jego posty 

 

gdyby tylko była w tym forum opcja ignoruj (odpowiednik KF-a z usenetu)   :Confused: 

----------

